# Lights just shipped!



## jsh1904 (Mar 20, 2012)

Been dragging my feet on getting the new boat setup but just received confirmation that my 5 50w LED's are on their way. I should have them by the middle of the week and can get to work on the rail. I'm using warm white this time around so I can't wait to see how they do. :thumbup:


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

You'll love the warm white. I run 4 of the 50 Watts. I love it. I tried 6 but really didn't see the need in the 2 additional lights so I removed them and use them as back ups in case of an emergency.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Now if the water will clear up so we can go


----------



## jsh1904 (Mar 20, 2012)

I thought about 4 but I got them for $40 a piece if I ordered 5. 


Marc, what time are you heading to the island tomorrow?


----------

